# Elan 43?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone have an opinion on the Elan 43? 

I''ve searched all over for reviews and can''t seem to find much.

I know they are quite popular as charter boats.

Can any offer me any opinion on how an Elan 43 may handle ocean passages?


----------



## h20ski (Jun 7, 2003)

looks nice- also check out the brand new ETAP 46 deck salon- very similiar and unsinkable
www.etapyachting.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Elan 43 was built in the early 90''s primarily for the eastern European charter trade. You may recognize the name from snow skis which was their major business. Designed by J & J there were three interior options - - four cabin (charter), three cabin (family) and two cabin (America). Replaced in the mid nineties by the 431 just before Rob Humphries came aboard as designer and now resized as the Elan 45. They''ve tried to make some inroads on the east coast and were represented at the 2003 and ''04 Annapolis show. As far as the 1988-90 43''s are concerned they are generally regarded as a smaller (lighter) displacement version of a Beneteau; a capable coastal cruiser but suspect for any blue water work.


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Matty, I''d encourage you to consider how the marketplace works with a boat like an Elan. They are built in Slovenia and, much like other Eastern European, now-EU member countries, they may have a boat building industry but it has not had a national customer base. Rather, they have been building for dealers in areas of Europe and N America, and so their principal ''customer'' is a dealer network. As ''twofer'' suggests, they are marketed as a light displacement club racing product. In the absence of more local feedback (in their own language, from their own countrymen), they will have addressed build and design issues only as they primarily migrate back from the dealer network. What this tends to mean is that, while they may get better at producing a bendy spar, better deck layout and such, they probably get little feedback on the minimal size of their tankage or how their boats wear, long term, off shore.

Related to this, consider the Elan dealer in your area to be your source of product quality assurance. From what I hear (from British brokers who sell E European-build boats), these builders still have a relatively immature understanding of the business rationale for providing good customer support and QA/warranty coverage. I don''t know how true this is for Elan but that just means it''s worth checking out.

If any of the above sounds like small potatoes, consider how successful Catalina has been over 3 decades, given that they have a very loyal owner group which stems in part from direct factory support, good QA, good warranty support, and models being redesigned with much owner feedback. Now imagine Catalina building boats in Slovenia and ask how likely it is these attributes would still exist...

Jack


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Jack, 

I have a very different view of Elan. The Elans that I have been on have been extremely well constructed with a lot of seemingly high quality, high labor details that you don''t see on the bigger production builders. That said, I have only been on later models built after the 43. 

Elan has been working with Rob Humphries who I consider to be a well established and exceptionally competent designer. My experience with Humphries designed boats suggests that the Elans would be wholesome, reasonable performance, well engineered and detailed. 

I was surprised by your experience with the European Elan dealers. Here in the States Elan chose to align themself with Annapolis Yacht Sales. Annapolis Yacht Sales is a well established brokerage with an associated a highly regarded yacht service company.

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## lilian (Aug 5, 2005)

Dear Beloved,

I am Mrs Sarah JOHN from Ghana, presently staying in Germany. I am married to Mr. John Mike who worked with Ghana embassy in Lome-Togo for Ten years before he died in the year 2003. We were married for eleven years without a child. He died after a brief illness that lasted for only four days.Before his death we were both born again Christian. 

Since his death I decided not to remarry or get a child outside my matrimonial home which the Bible is against. When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of $9.8Million (NINE Million Eight hundred thousan U.S.Dollars) with one security company in Europe. Presently,this money is still with the Security Company. Recently, my Doctor told me that I would not last for the next Eight months due to cancer problem. The one that disturbs me most is my stroke sickness. Having known my condition I decided to keep this fund in Europe. 

I want an organization or an individual that will use this fund for orphanages, idows,propagating the word of God and to endeavor that the house of God is maintained.The Bible made us to understand that Blessed is the hand that giveth. I took this decision because I don''t have any child that will inherit this money and my husband relatives are not Christians and I don''t want my husbands efforts to be used by unbelievers. 

I don''t want a situation where this money will be used in an ungodly way.This is why I am taking this decision. I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I know that I am going to be in the bosom of the Lord.Exodus 14 VS 14 says that the lord will fight my case and I shall hold my peace. I don''t need any telephone communication in this regard because of my health hence the presence of my husband''s relatives around me always. I don''t want them to know about this development. With God all things are possible. 

As soon as I receive your reply I shall inform the FINANCE HOUSE in Europe that you are the beneficiary of the said Fund in Europe. I will also issue you an authority letter that will prove you the present beneficiary of this fund. I want you and the organization to always pray for me because the lord is my shepherd. My happiness is that I lived a life of a worthy Christian. 

Whoever that wants to serve the Lord must serve him in spirit and truth. Please always be prayerful all through your life. Any delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing another person for this same purpose. Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I stated herein. 

Hoping to receive your reply and Remain blessed in the Lord. 

Yours in Christ, 
Mrs Sarah John


----------



## carolinagirl (Aug 5, 2005)

Mrs. Sarah John,

I would enjoy speaking with you further about your future plans. Please e-mail me:

[email protected]

Have a blessed day!
Carrie Lee Ann Goodwin


----------



## SailinJay (Dec 6, 2002)

Here I am reading along this interesting thread when I abruptly run into one of those scam letters that usually involve someone in Africa with loads of money they are trying to get rid of, if only someone someowhere else would help them out. The fact that it does not belong here aside, these things have been out there on the Internet for so long that I am surprised that anyone would fall for one. But apparently someone has.

Carrie Lee Ann Goodwin, RUN--DOT NOT WALK--AWAY FROM THIS PROPOSITION!!!!


----------



## kokopelli9 (Aug 16, 2002)

I would like to believe that Carrie Lee Ann Goodwin is joking with her e-mail. As another Carolina woman, I know that we are much smarter than to fall for something so stupid and Mr. John''s scam mail.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Dear Mrs. John,

I''m sure I speak for the 6 of us still on this BB that we send our deepest sympathies for the loss of your husband, and for your illness. We do hope and pray that a miracle will come your way.

Absent that, however, I suggest that you send that $9.8 mil to Mr. Denr right away while your hand can still sign your name. He can act as the agent for the rest of us to ensure, for a small handling fee I''m sure, that your money is well spent as you have directed. I was going to suggest that you give it to Sailnet, but apparently the only thing working at Sailnet right now is a server and it doesn''t care about money. The rest of us do. 

I can assure you that my portion of the funds will go directly to support the poor, "idows", orphanages and general starving masses in Southwest Harbor, Maine at what I will now rename Morris Yachts and Shelter for the Huddled Masses. A Mr. Tom Morris makes a little 45 foot sailboat that will look real nice parked under me as I sip dark and stormies in the islands --assuming there is anything left from that $9.8 mil after Denr''s handling fee.

Sincerely,
SailorMitch


----------



## kokopelli9 (Aug 16, 2002)

SailorMitch,

I am sure that Denr will make the best use of that money, especially since you are getting ready to join him for a sail trip...make sure that he spends some of that 9 mil on food and drink during the time you are on board!

What''s left over make mention that he can send my way...I have huddled masses in NC also that would love a few thousand. And yes, I too know of a grand boat that needs me aboard. 

kokopuff


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Kokopuff,

Alas, my trip to the Windy City was cancelled for next week, so the Coast Guard can cancel there Notice to Mariners for all boaters to keep special watch on Lake Michi Gami for this coming Sunday. Captain Denr has a free day to make plans to divy up the $9.8 mil -- or whatever is left after his handling fee. I do hope he sends all his banking info and social security number to Mrs. John ASAP to get the ball rolling. I''m awaiting a call back from Tom Morris any minute now on that sweet 45 footer on some options to price out so I can''t wait for my cut of that $9.8!

Hope you''re doing well down there in Tar Heel country. It''s hotter than blazes up here in Chesapeake Country!


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

I sent your boss a piece of my mind, don''t think you''ll have problems getting time off in the future, you might even consider a circumnavigation, yes I got you that much time off!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think we can drop the "419" scam thread now! Bakc to the Elan 43 discussion...

Thanks h20ski, twofer, WHOOSH & Jeff_H for your responses. It''s interesting to know about the Slovak connection! 

I''ve not made a decision as yet, I''ve got a year or so before I make a purchase.But I will now do some more research, thanks for poining that out Whoosh.

I''ve found another thread on this message board where someone mentions this boat is poor in rough weather. Can anyone elaborate on that? What I''m really saying is does anyone have an any opinions on the following: "Can the boat be modified to be bluewater "friendly"?"


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Matty, considering the sheer number of boats available out there for sale in all shapes, sizes and price-ranges one has to wonder why you (or anyone) would want to attempt to modify a boat designed for one purpose to another? I know this concept has been discussed at length on this board, and there have been a myriad of recommendations for "blue water friendly" boats by others much more qualified than I. I''m just curious, is the price (or whatever) so attractive that it is worth the time and money spent on modification.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You make a good point. It boils down to money to be honest. The Elan''s 2nd hand value for money is very good!

Ok, so can anyone suggest other _reasonably_ prices blue water capable boats?


----------



## bluewater_ny (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello,
I''ve sailed a Elan43 in Denmark, that was back in ''92. This was a charter boat, build in 86 I believe. I remember this boat as being very spacious, but also pretty sparsely equipped, talking about dimensions of the rigging and the running parts. Looked like money was saved by cutting down on the price & dimensions of some vital parts. We had some issues with it, too: The first thing what happened was that the rudder mechanism broke, as a matter of fact just outside the marina. Luckily we somehow made it back and got it fixed. Other than that, the boat behaved reasonably well in the choppy waters of the Kattegat in northern Denmark, but we had some issues with leaky windows for example. Boat speed was not very good compared to other boats that size. Given that most of these boats have probably been used in chartering, I would think very hard before I would buy one and take it out on the ocean.
Regards
Paul


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Kokopelli, were you just parked on the Washington NC waterfront? If so, you have a beautiful little ship.
Best wishes, 
Gary P and the sloop Dragonfly


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks all for advice.

After much more research I decided to look for a 78-82 Tartan 37. Any comments?

Regards


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Elan 43*

I've had one for 20 years - and I LOVE her!

We have sailed many thousands of miles together and she is one of the family. I'm happy to talk at length - even phone if you want. You maycontact me directly at my email


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

mattypb15 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on the Elan 43?
> 
> I''ve searched all over for reviews and can''t seem to find much.
> 
> ...


Yes have owned one for 20 years - loved it!

Bought in (then) Yugoslavia sailed it home and have enjoyed 20 years of great sailing. This year from Falmouth up west coast of Ireland to Scottish islands including outer Hebrides and back by way of Belfast, Dublin and Milford Haven - despite heinous weather, she never put a foot wrong; and that's after 20 years of middle distance sailing.

If you need to know more, contact me by email ([email protected]), and I will give you my number to ring.

David


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

*Isn't Any One Gonna Tell Em?*

You Wanna tell em? No? Ok , I'll tell em. Hey, Dave By The Sea, you are replying to a 5 year old post. I don't think he can can hear you anymore:laugher

Anyway, welcome to Sailnet...Don't feel bad, lots of us have done that.  
Rick


----------

